# Forum > FPS > Destiny 2 Hacks|Cheats > Destiny 2 General Discussions > [Xbox One] Anyone down to Share?

## vpdaughtreyz

Dunno if its appropriate to ask here, but don't know where else to put it considering everything is about buying, selling, or trading, but that being said..

Anyone by chance purchase a digital copy of this game on the Xbox One down to share it? I've been trying to sell some shit to be able to pick the game up and I didn't manage. Just wanting to try it out, and see if its worth maybe picking up on the PC and have had a bit of bad luck finding someone willing to share it elsewhere. I have a few games on my profile I dont' mind sharing, let me know if you're interested.

BTW, if I don't respond straight away, I left after this edit to go to the store and pick up dinner. I'll hit you up once I get back!

----------


## Sychotix

> Dunno if its appropriate to ask here, but don't know where else to put it considering everything is about buying, selling, or trading, but that being said..
> 
> Anyone by chance purchase a digital copy of this game on the Xbox One down to share it? I've been trying to sell some shit to be able to pick the game up and I didn't manage. Just wanting to try it out, and see if its worth maybe picking up on the PC and have had a bit of bad luck finding someone willing to share it elsewhere. I have a few games on my profile I dont' mind sharing, let me know if you're interested.
> 
> BTW, if I don't respond straight away, I left after this edit to go to the store and pick up dinner. I'll hit you up once I get back!


I believe that account sharing is against the ToS and is likely to get the owner of the account banned. Good luck getting someone to risk their account though.

----------


## vpdaughtreyz

Its not against their ToS. https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/...-digital-goods take a read.

They haven't banned anyone for doing this. You can literally hit up microsoft support and ask them if its acceptable to let a friend set your profile to their consoles home to play games, and they've stated its what it was designed for. Here is an example of someone asking their twitter support: Twitter

Its even something discussed on their reddit from time to time, and there are groups on their console social platform dedicated too it as well.

Like there is shit everywhere should you decide to look of Microsoft being fine with it. You need to do some research before posting.

What is NOT allowed, is the reselling of digital goods, I.E selling a gamertag and its game license' for monetary gain, or commercial use. Which, Ironically enough is what a good chunk of this entire forum is based around, violating a games terms of service to sell a game account, or in game currency. So there is some irony in you posting what you've posted as well.

----------


## JoannYoung

Well, I do not use a console, I used to play my game simply on the PC.
What other games are you playing?

----------

